# sr22 Mag Disconnect: how to disable?



## bcd02 (Jun 6, 2012)

I really like my sr22. 
But I can't stand magazine disconnects. (if you want to know why and here all I have to say about them, look up my thread in the general automatic forum section about magazine disconnects)

I've been able to easily disable the mag disconnect on my bersa, that was simple and took about 2 minutes. But I have not been able to find and directions or advice on how to do this for my sr22.
I've been looking for a few months now and no dice.

So does anyone know how do disable it for the sr22?
or where I can look to find that information?

Any and all help is much appretiated.


----------

